# getting butter out of a mold



## Taratunafish

Hello all. I bought a two-part butter mold in the shape of a lamb (for Easter). It's made of wood and fits together with pegs. Since I've never shaped butter before, what's the best way to work the butter into the mold and how in the world do I pop the lamb out without damaging it?

thanks!


----------



## jwal10

Fill a large bowl with about 10 ice cubes and water.

Submerge the butter mold in the water. Leave the butter mold in the icy water for 30 minutes.

Remove the butter mold from the water and place it into the refrigerator for 30 minutes.

Take the butter mold from the refrigerator and rinse it with cool water.

Fill the butter mold with softened butter, using the spatula to push the butter firmly into the mold. Continue filling the mold until it will not hold any more butter. Smooth the butter surface at the opening of the mold with the spatula.

Cover the butter with a sheet of plastic wrap. Place the mold into the refrigerator for two hours.

Remove the butter mold from the refrigerator. Loosen the sides of the butter along the inside of the butter mold with the butter knife.

Invert the butter mold over a serving plate and shake it gently. The molded butter should pop out easily.


....James


----------



## Taratunafish

thanks for the instructions James. Going to try it again today.

: )


----------



## jwal10

How did it come out?

....James


----------

